# Cirque deu Soleil, Pokemon Style!



## hitmon64 (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay, this just popped into my head, and I fugured it would be fun to see what you guys come up with. Imagine a circus, in the world of pokemon. How would pokemon substitue for humans? For example:
Machop balancing on a Voltorb and "running" laps around the ring.
Ambipom the trapeze artist.
A machamp that can play two pianos at once.
Dodrio acapella.
Someone puts their head inside a Victreebel.
Delibird running the concession stand. Grab Bags for everyone!


----------

